# New PA-63 and Galco SOG



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok So here are the pics of the first 7 rounds out of my new(well, to me) FEG PA-63.

and here is the end of this session (62 rounds, had to leave for a party so had only 20 minutes for "range time")



Granted I have not been shooting a lot lately (read a few years lol) but yes the point of aim was center and the point of impact was (mostly) low left. A bit of judicious placement of my new Nitesiters ought to help there.

I have not replaced the recoil spring (heavier) or the hammer spring (lighter) yet as Wolff apparently has not processed my 10 day old order yet. So i went elsewhere. Over all i like this gun. Needs a bit of TLC, someone tried to polish the feed ramp and its not a great job. It also had a few sharp edges from knicks and such. But hey, with an aluminum alloy frame, a little 400 grit and 600 grit sandpaper, they are now a thing of the past lol.

I also bought a Galco SOB for the feg smc380/ppk (sorry guys you got nothing for my pa63 and this works like a charm, maybe a UDC next). I have wanted this holster since they came out, what about 20 years ago now isn't it? I love it. Comfortable in the small of the back, and even abit towards 5 o'clock. So is there any chance (Mike, Old Padawan perk up here) of a IWB design similar? I know this is less than optimum carry in vehicle (where i am a lot) but still, it hurts less than the butt poking me in my, um slightly oversized gut at a 3 or 4 o'clock carry. I may have to get one of these for my officers now. And a Curved belt, and......DAMN you guys you're gonna cost me hundreds.:buttkick:
Ah well.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have one too and it's fine little pistol. Mine also shoots a little low left. Good luck with yours.:smt033







:smt1099


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Baldy said:


> I have one too and it's fine little pistol. Mine also shoots a little low left. Good luck with yours.:smt033
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am definitely liking it so far. Looking at masrchal grips for it now. This is pretty.
http://marschalgrips.com/?content=FEG-models&picture=pa63-light

Heck for under $200 i can then add 3 more magazines and these grips for a real sweet little gun.:smt033
Have you had any issues with it feeding (battery actually) the "green box" stuff? The seller and Beloit is great, but the blunt nose on the green box seems harder for it on the first load per mag. and they are boxer primed :smt076


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

*Range update*

So I got the wolff spring tuning kit. Finally have ended up with the 15lb recoil spring and the 9# hammer spring. Only 1 issue since, that was weak hand double feed. No slide lock other than mag, so a good ("grab and strip" practice. 
But here is the rub of this new setup. it is very enjoyable to shoot now. Here is one of four targets for a spring postal shoot. (7rounds/7yars/1st shot da/ reast sa one or 2 hands.) Target paper is 8-1/2 x 11
I LOVE the accuracy of this little pistol. (ok my others weren't as good, but they go to single hand at 15 yards (strong and weak) and then 2 at 21 yards.) This just shows the pistol has the potential, even if I am lacking. 6 out of 7 in the bulls eye. Baldy, any interst in selling yours so I have a matched pair?:smt033


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

for a cheap gun I'm very happy with mine too, I've had it for about 10 yrs now with no shooting issues however, a few weeks ago I finally stripped it down almost to the bare frame and slide for a thorough cleaning. I noticed alot of wear on the slide where it hits the hammer, there is a tiny spring and cup that pushes the firing pin down from the slide, the spring was broken into about 3 pieces so I'm assuming that is what caused the extra wear.
I haven't bought a new spring yet but looks like I'll have to buy a universal kit and see what works.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

mtlmgc said:


> for a cheap gun I'm very happy with mine too, I've had it for about 10 yrs now with no shooting issues however, a few weeks ago I finally stripped it down almost to the bare frame and slide for a thorough cleaning. I noticed alot of wear on the slide where it hits the hammer, there is a tiny spring and cup that pushes the firing pin down from the slide, the spring was broken into about 3 pieces so I'm assuming that is what caused the extra wear.
> I haven't bought a new spring yet but looks like I'll have to buy a universal kit and see what works.


there is some great info on the gunboards forum, makarov forum. I got the Marchal grips, very nice to shoot. much nicer to carry with flat grips instead of that thumb rest. 
wolf kit is like $21 includes recoil/hammer/and firing pin springs.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

niadhf said:


> So I got the wolff spring tuning kit. Finally have ended up with the 15lb recoil spring and the 9# hammer spring. Only 1 issue since, that was weak hand double feed. No slide lock other than mag, so a good ("grab and strip" practice.
> But here is the rub of this new setup. it is very enjoyable to shoot now. Here is one of four targets for a spring postal shoot. (7rounds/7yars/1st shot da/ reast sa one or 2 hands.) Target paper is 8-1/2 x 11
> I LOVE the accuracy of this little pistol. (ok my others weren't as good, but they go to single hand at 15 yards (strong and weak) and then 2 at 21 yards.) This just shows the pistol has the potential, even if I am lacking. 6 out of 7 in the bulls eye. Baldy, any interst in selling yours so I have a matched pair?:smt033


No I'll hang on to mine as it gets used for the truck and the wife likes to shoot it. Glad you like yours. Good luck with it.:smt023


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Baldy said:


> No I'll hang on to mine as it gets used for the truck and the wife likes to shoot it. Glad you like yours. Good luck with it.:smt023


Thanks Baldy.:mrgreen:
Actually I found a source for some. I thought I would be getting 2 as they were advertised for $99 each, but, despite the fact that the Magazine the add runs in is "display untill may 27", I am told the add prices are no longer valid from that company. Perhaps not legal, but..... hey for $30 more, i can still get one more.. just not a "pair and a spare":smt033

Are defensive rounds for 9mm Mak hard or easy to find around you?
(I'mm thinking Pow r ball)


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, with the new Stocks......


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

It sounds like the Royal guard may be a good choice.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> It sounds like the Royal guard may be a good choice.


Old Padawan (or some type of Arizona pirate) I like the looks. Is this open bottomed? Can the cant be greater? I seem to be finding my range of motion more limited, and believ it or not, the stron cant on the SOB, at 5 oclock, is easier than a lesser cant on my shoulders right now. Course we will see what the Docs say over the next few months. 
Any ways, thanks for pointing this out, I hadn't looked at it.
Niadh


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure do like them grips you put on it. Makes it look like a different pistol. I may get me some of them.:drooling:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Baldy said:


> Sure do like them grips you put on it. Makes it look like a different pistol. I may get me some of them.:drooling:


Baldy, Yeah I love them. An easy company to deal with too. Check out his work (link above and in "wood grips" thread) these were i think $25. I ordered them (ash, checkered) unfinished so I could finish them with tung oil. The maker wanted to see them with tung oil as he is thinking of trying some like that instead of with the laquer finish he had used. They have a pic of this gun with purpleheart, smooth grips.......:drooling:


----------

